# Why is my Tapioca turning soupy?



## sulsisels

Can anyone tell me why everytime I make tapioca pudding it comes out great, thickens as it should and seems perfect, BUT when I put it in the frig, the next day it  has turned to soup? It has happened the last three times I've made it and I am not doing anything but what the  directions call for. I've made it for years and only now is this happening. Strange, but true..any help?


----------

